# 2 year molars?? or is my dd just losing it??!!



## jenleephotography (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't know what is going on with dd..she is 21 months old in two days and has been really WEIRD acting since wednesday .. on wednesday early morning she had a low grade fever for a few hours.. we went to the doctor later that day, it was gone. They didn't notice anything else out of the ordinary either..
since then, she has been verrrry whiny, cranky and waking up a TON at night last night. Today she was just soo out of control and whiny, if I did not give her my CONSTANT undivided attention and turned away for one moment of the day she screamed "MAMAAAA!!!" ..over and over and over...She has thrown her food down on the ground at every meal too today..ironically, though she did not want to sleep last night, she does seem to want to nurse and sleep alot today..

Oy! Please tell me there is a reason for the crazy-ness. Does it sound like 2yr molars?? I cannot feel back in her mouth (she wont let me) so I have no idea if 2 yr molars are coming in or not. SHe has all her other teeth though...

Jen


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

Oh boy, I hear ya! I've been wondering the exact same thing except DS is only 17 months. I'll be interested to hear what the other moms have to say.

I haven't been this sleep deprived since the month he was born.


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

No advice for the OP here, but I'm subbing to keep watch. My DS has been doing the same thing this week.

frogautumn, we went through a bad night spell around that same time. I don't know what it was, but at our 18-mo dr. appt the ped said it would be incredibly rare for 2-yr molars at that age. (I tried to blame it on them at the time.) In 40 years of medicine, he's never seen a kid younger than 20 mos. with them. I still don't know what caused it, but it went away as suddenly as it started. Good luck in the meantime!


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

Be careful.

Follow up with her physician on Monday, if possible.

Be vigilant for signs of dizziness, clumsiness, or vomiting.

If you think it might be molars, have you tried to feel for the bumps?

Trust your mama gut. If something's telling you she's off - climb every mountain. Make your doctor listen.

Good luck and







s!! I hope it's molars.


----------



## jenleephotography (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, dd has always had bouts like this in the past..she has been incredibly high needs and demanding of my attention..so I am not really *worried* ..to be honest I wouldn't have even brought her in this week had we not already had the visit scheduled to meet her new pediatrician (we just moved to this area from the east coast and needed a new ped). No I can't feel bumps becuase My dd wont let me get my fingers back there- she kicks, screams, bucks, pushes...she has a huge oral aversion we think to so many tubes being put in her mouth as an infant (when she had major surgery).

I was just hoping to hear that others were going through this. I don't know, without a temperature and/or any other physical symptoms I am not sure what to be worried about though? I will keep a vigilant eye though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
Be careful.

Follow up with her physician on Monday, if possible.

Be vigilant for signs of dizziness, clumsiness, or vomiting.

If you think it might be molars, have you tried to feel for the bumps?

Trust your mama gut. If something's telling you she's off - climb every mountain. Make your doctor listen.

Good luck and







s!! I hope it's molars.


----------



## adamsfam07 (Sep 9, 2006)

My DS just turned 2 last month and I too think he's getting his molars. He's not eating much, not sleeping at all, wakes up and stays awake for hours at night. Had a runny nose for a short period of time followed by low grade fever, and is just a little holy terror right now. I try to feel for bumps too but he usually ends up biting me, thinks its funny I guess. He had a dentist appt. 2 weeks ago and while the dentist didnt' see anything he said they could certainly be ready to break through which accouts for recent change in behavior. Good luck momma, hang in there.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

What are 2 year molars? Are they the very back ones or any of the molars? Millie has her 4 inner molars (IYKWIM) - got her first one just before she was 1. Back 4 aren't through yet though...


----------



## Jess_n'_the_bean (May 12, 2006)

Our dd had no teeth at all until 15 months - she is now almost 20 months and has 14 teeth (you do the math!). I now consider myself an expert on teething and molars!! Sounds like your little one is getting molars to me - all the right 'symptoms' and out of the blue. Obviously keep an eye on temp etc., but a low grade fever for a few days is pretty normal stuff - along with the charming behaviours! Those molars have huge surface area and hurt a lot more coming in than the front teeth...I think there's a reason none of us can remember getting those big new teeth!


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

That sounds just like my 3 year old... Last night, when we brushed teeth, she said ow, so i got a flashlight (she loves that) and looked in... MOLAR about half way in


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

We are in the 2 year molars abyss here, and we are on *week 6* of it with no end in sight! I knew he was teething when he started chewing things, and since he never puts non-food items in his mouth, I suspected. Of course, 2 year old teething is radically different from crying/sad baby teething - he's completely defiant and naughty this time around when he hurts. He throws things at people, kicks, yells and runs off when his head hurts and is the son I know again when it stops. When I had my dental cleaning 2 weeks ago, the dentist peeked in his mouth and confirmed that they are coming, and that extended every-other-day misery is normal for these last, difficult teeth. We thought we might have gotten somewhere after a particularily difficult Friday when Tylenol didn't help, but the gums are still swollen to bursting but no points through,so we truck on. He's gotten great at telling me when his head hurts and if it's bad enough to warrant teething tabs, which is a great help, but other than that, I have no advice.


----------

